# Survey Request - Covid Vaccine



## win231 (Mar 12, 2021)

I just got this e-mail:  (they're not aware I'm not getting the vaccine; they just send this to everyone)
Attention PFIZER COVID-19 VACCINE OPINION Subject, Complete this short 30-second survey about your experience with PFIZER COVID-19 VACCINE OPINION to select one of our exclusive reward offers *(minimum value $90).*

This offer is available for today only: *March 12, 2021*


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 12, 2021)

And so?


----------



## Gemma (Mar 12, 2021)

And, they got your email how?


----------



## win231 (Mar 12, 2021)

Gemma said:


> And, they got your email how?


I don't know.  I suppose any company can get anyone's e-mail.  I've been sent e-mails from companies I've never done business with.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 12, 2021)

Oh, I see.  Guess I'm lucky I don't receive unsolicited email.


----------



## Jules (Mar 12, 2021)

A scam!  Don’t open that link.  Pfizer doesn’t need to give away $90 minimum of something.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 13, 2021)

Scam!


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2021)

Caution is always the watchword when it comes to emails from unfamiliar sources or with unlikely offers.  

Scam emails of whatever stripe are hardly a rarity.


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2021)

I agree. Don't recognize don't open.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2021)

Very definitely a scam. Just that last sentence is a dead giveaway. Sounds more like a carnival barker than a professional agency. I'm curious; did they ever identify themselves? Did their email address sound like a serious research firm, or government agency? Or was it impossible to identify or to trace via Google?


----------

